# Jet utube



## CedarRiverScooter (Feb 17, 2018)

Kinda entertaining

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6HWHHTcCuAk


----------



## Jim (Feb 18, 2018)

Love it! 

A little extreme, but up here in Maine we got into spots on my buddies jet boat that gets nearly zero pressure.


----------



## lovedr79 (Feb 18, 2018)

Man i still want a jet jon.


----------



## Jim (Feb 18, 2018)

lovedr79 said:


> Man i still want a jet jon.



Same here, but it's always that same thing that gets in the way........money. :LOL2:


----------



## LDUBS (Feb 20, 2018)

I don't know guys. While watching this I was thinking how much damage this is doing to some of those smaller rivers. I wonder if he would even slow down if there was someone throwing flies from the bank. The "dingy" style seems to be just a larger version of lake lice. 

Sorry to be a downer.


----------



## CedarRiverScooter (Feb 20, 2018)

I hear ya on courtesy.

I slow down to idle when I come up on canoes & kayaks, or catchermen.

As far as shore erosion, the boat wake isn't much compared to natural wind & flood action.

I think there is a speed limit within 50 ft of shore, so that boat ride would be unlawful in my state.


----------



## handyandy (Feb 20, 2018)

I have to agree Idk that the boats are causing much damage to rivers considering most flood or get really high every spring and wash out and reshape the river. I do my best to be courteous, the only problems are when canoers aren't courteous to you and never give you a break to run through a long riffle. I've been on rivers before where you have canoe rental places that shuttle groups up river non stop it seems like, and I have to stay on plane to make it through long shallow stretches. I always try to wait for a break in canoers so I can make my run, but sometimes they just won't give you break even when I've been sitting there waiting and asked people to stop. I try to avoid rivers like this, but in my home state of mo it's hard. When I visit sometimes it's nearly impossible on summer weekends as just about every good river within reasonable distance of STL where my family lives has some canoe outfitter operating on it. A lot of times they use public launches/take outs and choke them up with canoes making it hard to pull out as many of the people block the ramp with canoes and won't move.


----------



## overboard (Feb 20, 2018)

Maybe my imagination, but it seems when I slow down for canoes and kayaks I cause more of a wake, keeps them happy though since they can hear me cut back on the throttle and see me slow down.


----------



## LDUBS (Feb 20, 2018)

Well, I have to think you guys are more knowledgeable than me. I still think the boat in the video is more like a jet ski than is your average john boat with a jet. Just my bias against jet skis I guess.


----------



## handyandy (Feb 21, 2018)

It's similar in that a lot of the mini's use a jet ski pump and motor, but that's about the end of the similarities. They go places most jet skis or most jet boats could only dream of going through. With that said most of them are just made for the fun and going up rivers/streams that are otherwise impassible by other boats. I'm sure some out there might actually have made ones that they use for accessing places for fishing or hunting. Yes I do cause more wake when I'm off plane so if I slow down I try to just go to an idle speed and wait till I can pass through a riffle freely, but sometimes I've been going through a long riffle/shoal that makes a bend when after the bend your greeted by canoes, but in an area I can't slow down unless I want to be stuck and suck a bunch of sand/gravel. Lot of times they think we blast through riffles on purpose, but truth is you have to you go through slow not on plane your intake is lower and sucks everything up ruining impeller/liner possibly seals.


----------



## LDUBS (Feb 21, 2018)

Makes a heck of a lot of sense to me. Never really gave it much thought but now can see how idling through a riffle could be a disaster. Thanks. 

Like everything else it is usually a few knuckleheads lacking basic manners that give everyone else a bad name.


----------



## atvalaska (Feb 28, 2018)

I run jet all the time ..it don't mess up the water way as there is VERY little wake the shallower you run the higher the boat is out of the water..... With a outboard jet the river gets longer ! ..with a air boat you can find the end of the river ..then run on wet grass ! ...lol


----------

